# Very excited!



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I just found out today that my boy Earl is one of only 7 BMF Enterprise bucks. And only 3 other breeders own these bucks. BMF Enterprise has earned over 300 show points but died last year when he escaped and broke his neck. I'm sure they have frozen semen from him so the numbers may change but at the moment I have ahold of a "genetic rarity." 

I clipped him up yesterday and he is looking sharp. I wish i had taken pictures. We're showing him on April 25 so we'll really see what we have then.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome, the anticipation, will be building until then.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats real cool.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's great!

pics are a must when he goes to show!


----------

